# Wood/coal/pellet stove



## Desertdweller (Jan 9, 2022)

I know that this is not what people would traditionally call "alternative energy" but it is not dependent on the grid, so I put it here. Please move it as you see fit. My dream home is a home made of earthbags that is at least 50% below ground level. Useful space of the floor plan will be about 80 sq ft. I would like to have a stove that has some functional cooking use - even if only heating water. I want the firebox to have multiple inserts so that it will be able to burn wood, coal, pellets, propane, or some kind of liquid fuel (gasoline, diesel, kerosene, etc). Changing the fuel used should mostly require changing something within the combustion chamber, along with associated flues or pipes. Has anyone see something like this? Maybe diy plans?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The deciding factor should be venting. Stoves that burn wood or coal require expensive chimney pipe. Single wall stove pipe is only for indoor runs. Once you get outside you'll need 2 or 3 wall chimney pipe. That's because the interior of the chimney pipe needs to stay warm. If a cold spot develops it will collect creosote, which can cause a chimney fire. It's not unusual for a chimney pipe kit to cost $2500 or more.

While pellet stoves cost more than wood stoves, they normally vent with 3" double wall vent pipe, which is relatively inexpensive. That's because pellets (or field corn kernels) are much drier than wood, so creosote buildup is less of an issue. Pellet stove projects typically have a smaller total budget than wood stove projects.

Insurance is also of concern. You will almost certainly see your insurance premiums increase after a wood stove project. Insurance companies like pellet stoves much better. If your project requires a construction permit, building inspectors are very picky about the details of a wood stove project.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Ya what Nevada said. Check your intended location to see if pellets coal wood whatever you want to burn is available close. No point putting in a pellet stove if you cant afford them or have to drive 100 miles to pick them up. Think they make dual stoves. Electric is needed for the pellet auger right?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Desertdweller said:


> I know that this is not what people would traditionally call "alternative energy" but it is not dependent on the grid, so I put it here. Please move it as you see fit. My dream home is a home made of earthbags that is at least 50% below ground level. Useful space of the floor plan will be about 80 sq ft. I would like to have a stove that has some functional cooking use - even if only heating water. I want the firebox to have multiple inserts so that it will be able to burn wood, coal, pellets, propane, or some kind of liquid fuel (gasoline, diesel, kerosene, etc). Changing the fuel used should mostly require changing something within the combustion chamber, along with associated flues or pipes. Has anyone see something like this? Maybe diy plans?


 80 sf ? 8x10 
or 800sf


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

There are not many stoves that burn multiple fuels , a old coal stove will burn wood if you can change the air intake from top to bottom .
I’m sure you could burn pellets . 
I’ve seen old cook stoves that can burn wood , coal , pellets and propane
If it’s not to cold in your area im sure a cook stove will work fine .
Most old coal stoves will burn wood , or coal . 
I burn wood here but a couple truck loads of coal will last 15/20 years and it could be piled in the yard or buried for later. 
There is not much natural fuel in the desert I would pick one and stock up


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to question the size too. My bedroom is bigger than 80 sqft. It doesn't take a big stove to heat 80 sqft.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes, 8x10 can be heated with a candle


----------



## Desertdweller (Jan 9, 2022)

Wellbuilt said:


> 80 sf ? 8x10
> or 800sf


Sorry, 800 sq ft


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I think if you have wood availability You should stick with it 
Vermont castings vigilant had a model that burned coal 
and we used wood also . 
A propane heater as back up would be easy
Kerosene heaters could be had for a couple hundred bucks.
How cold dose it get in your area


----------



## Desertdweller (Jan 9, 2022)

Wellbuilt said:


> How cold dose it get in your area


NE Nevada - down to -20 at times but in winter, usually freezing or lower.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

If your concerns are about the SHTF situation, then there's no point in multiple fuel capability-- you won't be able to acquire things like coal, pellets or propane withoiut a functioning supply chain....If your system can burn wood, then it can burn anything you can light on fire in a pinch. (If the SHTF, will they still deliver junk mail?)


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hmm , you mite need a larger stove at those temps , the stove makes a big Difference 
in wood consumption . 
If you insulate every thing Really well it makes a big difference
2” foam under your floor works good . 
If you have wood availability that’s what I would use my stove burns 5/6 splits twice a day and keeps the temp up .
You could dig a large hole and dump a couple truck loads of coal on a tarp in hole and cover it up as a prep it dosent have to be dry and will last for ever . 
Back when I burned coal it was free , my buddy drove a coal truck and he gave me a couple 35g trash cans full every weekend . 
I burned 5 gallons a day if it was below 0 I use more 12 trash cans would get me thru the winter with some wood burned in the spring and fall


----------



## furnacefighter15 (8 mo ago)

I dont think there is such an animal commercially available.

Solid fuels only maybe.

But anything burning liquid fuels like oil, kerosene, gasoline. Nothing simple.

Almost anything can be converted, but its not gonna be a simple change over or inexpensive. 

And oil and kerosene dont readily burn without forced draft and fuel under pressure cause the fuel needs to be atomized to burn right. 

So Id stick to solid fuels. Coal is rarely easy to get particularly where you are. Most coal comes from the east. 

Propane would be the simplest conversion onto a solid fuel chamber, as it wont require forced draft.

I do HVAC for a living and it would be a time consuming operation to switch back and forth.

You might be able to produce heat in a variety of ways, but if done wrong, it will kill you in a hurry. CO is no joke.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Desertdweller said:


> I know that this is not what people would traditionally call "alternative energy" but it is not dependent on the grid, so I put it here. Please move it as you see fit. My dream home is a home made of earthbags that is at least 50% below ground level. Useful space of the floor plan will be about 80 sq ft. I would like to have a stove that has some functional cooking use - even if only heating water. I want the firebox to have multiple inserts so that it will be able to burn wood, coal, pellets, propane, or some kind of liquid fuel (gasoline, diesel, kerosene, etc). Changing the fuel used should mostly require changing something within the combustion chamber, along with associated flues or pipes. Has anyone see something like this? Maybe diy plans?


When you find a stove like the one you describe, please let us know. They might be for sale in OZ, next to the pixy dust and unicorn horns. Buy a good wood stove, and stock up on cords of firewood. If the world comes to and end, you can burn old car tires in a wood stove. And there will be plenty of tires laying around.


----------

